# Boudoir Photos



## Tango

I was just wondering if there are any ladies here that have had boudoir photos done? How was it? Did you do it for you or your spouse?
I have almost reached my weight loss goal and I was thinking about doing this as a gift to me...but then I started thinking, since my wedding anniversary is coming up, if things are going well, maybe give them to H as a gift.
I guess I'm looking for some feedback on if it's worth the $$.


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife has done Boudoir photos in a studio twice for me over the years, and the pictures are priceless. The lighting, props, and setting was quite sexy. We also take "lingerie" shots with our own camera whenever we go to incredible resort hotels on vacation. We have taken quite a few pictures over the years, and I am so glad we did. 

I would say....go for it. You won't regret it. :smthumbup:


----------



## SpinDaddy

I'd be uncomfortable with but I think Ms. Spin even wore white, cotton granny panties on our wedding day!


----------



## Fordsvt

My wife gave me a set of these for our wedding as a gift. She looked fantastic. Still does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

I'm planning on surprising Joe for our 10th year anniversary this September. One reason why I've worked out so hard at the gym and not for nothing but IMHO I look better now than when I was in my early 20's 

Something for both he and I to cherish especially when I'm old , grey and ummmmmm not as " viewable " haaaaa  !!


----------



## committed4ever

omgitselaine said:


> I'm planning on surprising Joe for our 10th year anniversary this September. One reason why I've worked out so hard at the gym and not for nothing but IMHO I look better now than when I was in my early 20's
> 
> Something for both he and I to cherish especially when I'm old , grey and ummmmmm not as " viewable " haaaaa  !!


Hey, why didn't you surprise him?

I know he will love it though. :smthumbup:


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: Boudoir Photos*



committed4ever said:


> Hey, why didn't you surprise him?
> 
> I know he will love it though. :smthumbup:


Yes I'm planning on surprising him and yes I agree he will luuv, luuv it !!


----------



## 6301

SpinDaddy said:


> I'd be uncomfortable with but I think Ms. Spin even wore white, cotton granny panties on our wedding day!


 Did she take them off?


----------



## I Notice The Details

6301 said:


> Did she take them off?


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TikiKeen

I had some done just before H's bachelor weekend (another story altogether). He says he loved them, his BFF said he didn't see the pics, but they ruined the weekend for the two players who wanted to derail my marriage before it got started.

I'm not manipulative; just playin' hardball.


----------



## kilgore

my wife has never done it, but i'd be happy if she did. however, i doubt i could reciprocate.


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife and I have taken sexy, tasteful digital pics for the past 15 years. She is now 49 and I am 50. Our bodies are slowly starting to change with age now....and I can tell you that she is so proud of herself when she looks at some of her pictures over the years. I think it is all positive, and it has actually increased her sexual self esteem over time. 

I say, take the sexy pictures and enjoy them. Life is short. Just do it. Just my two cents...

PS: My wife also loves to hide some of these sexy pics in my suitcase every time I am away on business trips! Very cool of her. Men love this kind of stuff :smthumbup:


----------



## kilgore

you're right. i know u are. maybe i'll broach it. just have to be a bit less bashful about pics


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I wish I would have done something like that when I was younger !! Never knew such things existed and really, I might have been embarrassed, but once you get older, you think... "Darn, I should have done that! ".. what an awesome gift for a husband..he will treasure them!

As a cheaper alternative, you could get yourself an SLR camera, a tripod, look for poses online you would enjoy ...get some props....and do your own shoots in the privacy of your own home... (can even include your husband in some of those )... 

By all means...surprise him with this unique & ever lasting gift !!


----------



## kilgore

i think i'd feel silly posing. balls don't pose well


----------



## I Notice The Details

When you go for the professional Boudior shots, they will know how to accentuate your best assets. They also have plenty of props and ideas to showcase your body. They will tell you how to pose. The lady in the picture below is just posing on a simple chair, but it sure can be sexy when captured at the right angle....and this isn't even a boudoir shot. Your husband will love your sexy photos! :smthumbup:


----------



## MSP

I Notice The Details said:


> When you go for the professional Boudior shots, they will know how to accentuate your best assets.


Yep, knowledge of posing and lighting makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## MSP

kilgore said:


> my wife has never done it, but i'd be happy if she did. however, i doubt i could reciprocate.


_Dude_oir photos are not as popular, for sure. In fact, many female photographers subtly turn down requests from male potential clients. There have been a few creepy experiences some had that spoiled it for genuine guys. 

Whatcha want is to find a fashion photographer who knows how to make guys look like GQ models and do some of those types of shots. You don't even have to go full monty. Better yet, book a shoot for the pair of you and get some high class romantic-fashion portraiture.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Thank you Mrs. JA. That is very sweet of you to say!


----------



## committed4ever

SimplyAmorous said:


> I wish I would have done something like that when I was younger !! Never knew such things existed and really, I might have been embarrassed, but once you get older, you think... "Darn, I should have done that! ".. what an awesome gift for a husband..he will treasure them!
> 
> As a cheaper alternative, you could get yourself an SLR camera, a tripod, look for poses online you would enjoy ...get some props....and do your own shoots in the privacy of your own home... (can even include your husband in some of those )...
> 
> By all means...surprise him with this unique & ever lasting gift !!


Lighting is crucial in good photography. But you can still achieve good lighting effects at home as an amateur (I'm an upper level beginner) by googling just about any question you have. For example, I googled "can I get good lighting without photography lights" and this link came up: 

Photography Subjects & Lighting : How to Make Your Own Photography Lighting - YouTube

And you do have that added bonus of adding your SO for future photo shoots!


----------



## PieceOfSky

I would have liked to received such photos of my wife.



I would have much preferred the photographer be female, though, fwiw.


----------



## Faithful Wife

tango...sorry to say it but based on your other thread, I'd do these pics for yourself and not your husband. It sounds like he might not give you the reaction you are wanting so don't make his reaction be the goal of doing them so as not to be disappointed.


----------



## SpinDaddy

SpinDaddy said:


> I'd be uncomfortable with but I think Ms. Spin even wore white, cotton granny panties on our wedding day!





6301 said:


> Did she take them off?


Yup she’s pretty good that way so I figure I can live with the Granny Panties!


----------



## Tango

Faithful Wife said:


> tango...sorry to say it but based on your other thread, I'd do these pics for yourself and not your husband. It sounds like he might not give you the reaction you are wanting so don't make his reaction be the goal of doing them so as not to be disappointed.


And that is why I will wait to decode whether or not he should have them. This boil is coming to a head and I suspect by the time I am ready to take those pics, I should know where we're headed. Either way, I turn 50 this year and I've lost almost 30 lbs and while I may be a little loose around the edges, I think I look pretty good for my age. Get a hair cut, buy some nice lingerie....yes..I worked extremely hard and I deserve it! If hubby works hard too, he will deserve them as well.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Excellent, perfect attitude.


----------



## I Notice The Details

The right picture at the right angle can be SO sexy. I say take the boudoir pictures while you can. You will thank yourself later that you did it.


----------



## Personal

Yep, we do the same, I take pictures of my wife and also do paintings and drawings of my wife nude as well (it probably helps having such talents).

I also paint and draw other women and men as well although I don't photograph them (I snap other subjects professionally).

One of my friends from school is an award winning woman photographer who runs a successful photography business who also undertakes boudoir shoots as well.


----------



## bandit.45

EI said:


> Fortunately for me, and my hubby, B1, he just happens to be an excellent photographer. We're the same age as you and your wife. With the right lingerie, background, and lighting, B1 makes miracles happen with his camera.
> 
> That's just one more "bonus" of our "new and improved" marriage.
> 
> I will say that I am his only "client."


Hey. I didn't see any of those pics on your profile page. What gives?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

I haven't. But I want to. For me.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I've done my own.I love photography and they turned out lovely I think 

DH has one of them saved as the wallpaper lock screen on his ipod at the moment so I guess he likes them too


----------



## heartsbeating

Just please... if you're trying to sell your house, remove the photos from the bedroom wall. I don't need to be left with the mental image of Mrs Current Homeowner wearing her teddy.


----------



## heartsbeating

Jellybeans said:


> I haven't. But I want to. For me.


oh BeHAVE!! :smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

wow I don't think I'd ever have the nerve to hang a boudoir pic on my walls! LOL My little boy wanders into my bedroom occasionally so every thing has to be kid friendly


----------



## heartsbeating

ScarletBegonias said:


> wow I don't think I'd ever have the nerve to hang a boudoir pic on my walls! LOL My little boy wanders into my bedroom occasionally so every thing has to be kid friendly


It did make that open house rather memorable LOL!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ROFL @ "quickly looked back,squinted and gasped..."


----------



## DoF

Is Boudoir another word for ****ty photos?


----------



## Jellybeans

Sexy photos.

Why must women's sexuality be reduced to ****yiness?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Jellybeans said:


> Why must women's sexuality be reduced to ****yiness?


I was wondering that myself actually but wasn't sure how to address it.


----------



## Eagle3

I just got this as a Annv gift and its the best gift ever. Its more than seeing the pics it was her finally letting herself be confident and sexy with no fear that was more of the turn on for me. 

Its def a gift that is better for a guy to receive than a woman (at least in my mind) and not wanting to come off as sexist. But i just think its something women def look better in doing.

As much as my wife loves me if i did this she would think i signed up for a Monty Python sketch or something.


----------



## heartsbeating

committed4ever said:


> Tell me about it. My H blew up one of my pics to a poster size b/w and put in our bedroom. His idea but I dìdn't mind because no one ever comes in our bedroom and when we have company (even family) we lock our bedroom door. But when I had my baby last October my Mom came over to spend the night 2 days after I got home because my H had to go out of town. That pic was the last thing on my mind when my Mom came into the br to help me with the baby. (The best and quickest way I can describe Mom is she is a dedicated church lady) She looked at the pic, quickly looked back, squinted, gasped, then said "that's you!" She then looked me up and down and gave me a high five.
> 
> I was still embarassed as he!l


hahah ....she high-fived you, love it!


----------



## Tango

Just a little update...

I did book the boudoir shoot. I am in the process now of buying some outfits, but I have to be careful because I'm still losing weight. We motorbike so I'm going o get some picks done with my chaps and leather jacket. I also bought a feather boa and and a really nice scarf. I am having fun as I just turned 50 but I am a little self conscious of my loose belly from having babies later in life. I also seem to be stuck at 30lbs lost and it doesn't matter what I do to change it up, I haven't moved in 2 weeks.

H and I took the mojo upgrade questionnaire today. Stockings and heels was a yes for me but didn't register with H so I think, sadly, these are going to be for me to enjoy and look back on when I'm...old and grey! So while I am we pus and excited I am a little disappointed as well.


----------



## over20

Tango said:


> Just a little update...
> 
> I did book the boudoir shoot. I am in the process now of buying some outfits, but I have to be careful because I'm still losing weight. We motorbike so I'm going o get some picks done with my chaps and leather jacket. I also bought a feather boa and and a really nice scarf. I am having fun as I just turned 50 but I am a little self conscious of my loose belly from having babies later in life. I also seem to be stuck at 30lbs lost and it doesn't matter what I do to change it up, I haven't moved in 2 weeks.
> 
> H and I took the mojo upgrade questionnaire today. Stockings and heels was a yes for me but didn't register with H so I think, sadly, these are going to be for me to enjoy and look back on when I'm...old and grey! So while I am we pus and excited I am a little disappointed as well.


Try not to worry about the heals/stocking issue. I don't mean to discredit your feelings in any way. I am a bare leg/heel girl. Maybe your hubs prefers the beauty of your bare leg.... There are nice glitter/lotion sprays to accentuate your leg. JMHO


----------



## omgitselaine

I've scheduled a session with a very much recommended photographer in a few weeks. It'll be Joe and I's 10th Year Anniversary in September 

Despite Joe being a wanna be photographer where he has more than a few photos of me ............ I figured I'll surprise him with some more so " professional " style pictures. 

I'm both very nervous and excited at the same time ..... for the obvious reasons


----------



## DanaS

I can't believe I missed this thread! My husband has been practically begging me to do some do some Boudoir shoots and even offered to pay. I am so nervous though! He has lots of pictures of me on his desk and says he thinks I'd look great if I took some. He also said he doesn't care for stockings but loves heels and especially wants shots wit me wearing stuff to accentuate my legs. I just don't know what to do!


----------



## Entropy3000

Dear Penthouse ... I mean Playboy.


----------



## murphy5

I Notice The Details said:


> PS: My wife also loves to hide some of these sexy pics in my suitcase every time I am away on business trips! Very cool of her. Men love this kind of stuff :smthumbup:


The TSA agents phoned to say "Thanks!" :rofl:


----------



## Always Learning

Right around our twentieth anniversaty my wife had lost a bunch of weight, she had worked her butt off (literally). I suggested that we do a couples Boudoir shoot. I found a highly reputable place where there were only women photographers that would do it. My wife liked the idea, or so she said but asked for a little more time to lose a few more (unnecessary in my opinion) pounds.

Seven years later she has gained twenty pounds and and we have no pictures. What a waste of effort!

Any one that is thinking of doing this should not put it off. If your husbands don't like it they are a complete A$$ HAT.

By the way I love lace top thigh highs. They were in our picture plans.


----------



## Always Learning

Lila said:


> What's wrong with you taking the photos yourself? :scratchhead: Get yourself a digital camera with timer, a tripod, and a couple of those construction lights and you're in business. There are plenty of photo editing software options for post-photo sessions. Don't ask me how I know all this.


Oh we did do some of that then, I wanted some professional photos done just for us.

Besides there is no way she would do anything like that now. Sex and anything sexual are at the bottom of her priority list these days.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

I have begged my wife for some professionally done boudoir photos. No luck. 

I was able to talk her into an at-home lingerie photo shoot. I loved it. She was so nervous and flustered that it took away from the enjoyment. It didn't matter how much I complimented her or told her how hot she was. Poor body image.


----------



## heartsbeating

Well, that house is still for sale.


----------

